# Lindsay Lohan will Zeit mit der Familie und nicht in die Reha



## Mandalorianer (28 Juli 2010)

Lindsay Lohan will Zeit mit der Familie und nicht in die Reha

Los Angeles. Nach weniger als einer Woche Aufenthalt im kalifornischen Lynwood Gefängnis sorgt sich unser Popsternchen Lindsay Lohan (24) schon mal um die Zeit danach. Denn eigentlich soll sie auf Anweisung des Gerichts nach ihrer Entlassung unverzüglich noch drei Monate in die Entziehungsklinik. Doch die beratungsresistente Dame stellt sich das alles irgendwie anders vor und ist offenbar schon wieder angepisst.

Nach dem Besuch vom Dienstag sagte ihre Anwältin Shawn Chapman Holley gegenüber ‘people.com’: „Sie ist ein bißchen verärgert. Sie würde gerne mehr Zeit mit ihrer Familie verbringen“. Jedoch seien noch einige Fragen unklar und es stehe bisher auch noch nicht fest, ob Lindsay nach ihrer Entlassung sich wirklich direkt der Entziehungskur unterziehen müsse, fügte die Anwältin hinzu.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft bestätigte jedoch, dass LiLo innerhalb von 24 Stunden nach der Entlassung aus dem Gefängnis in eine Einrichtung in Los Angeles gebracht werden soll. Voraussichtlich würde das bereits am Sonntag oder eher am kommenden Montag sein.
„Ich denke, es wäre nur fair für sie, wenn sie ein wenig Zeit mit ihrer Familie verbringen könnte und sie bat mich darum es vor der Richterin zu betonen“, sagt Holley.
Seit dem 20. Juli 2010 sitzt das US-Starlet wegen Verstoßes der Bewährungsauflagen im Frauengefängnis in Lynwood, Kalifornien. Sie wurde für 90 Tage Freiheitsstrafe verurteilt, doch wegen der überfüllten Haftanstalt wird ihre Strafe offenbar drastisch reduziert.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (28 Juli 2010)

das wird nix.


----------



## Chamser81 (30 Juli 2010)

Die hat es immer noch nicht kapiert!


----------

